# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Does anyone remember dream when they were young? (Like 5 to 10 years old?)

## Munstaan

Well im 15 years old. (btw how old are most the people on this forum?) but for some reason ever since i've learnt of lucid dreaming when I was 13 i've been having extreme flash backs of my dreams since I was 5 - 10 years old! 

Half of those dreams were taken in place I knew like the places I went in Nigeria, and my old neighborhood. i just wanted to add a little insight ^_^'. Has anyone experienced this as well?

----------


## Seroquel

I vividly remember a lot of dreams I had when I was very young. I think it's because I had horrifying nightmares my entire childhood. The type that you don't soon forget. There have also been many (many) times that I get a strange sense, similar to deja vu, where I feel that I am in a dream that I had when I was young.. I hope that makes sense.

----------


## Darkmatters

Lol is this just a yes or no thread? Or are we supposed to talk about the dreams we remember?  

I hardly remember anything at all from before the day we moved from an apartment into a house when I was 6. But I can clearly remember that day and a few things that happened then, as well as a couple of dreams that must have been just after we moved in. I know because there was this scary dead tree in the back yard that my dad removed a few days afterwards, but I had a dream about it before he did. 

I dreamed I saw my sister, who was 2 years younger than me, climb that tree and sit down straddling a branch. Then her body started to split in half slowly, from the crotch, and as it did she slid down on both sides of the branch until she fell to the ground in 2 pieces. There was no blood or anything, and the cut was razor sharp, her body was perfectly bisected and I could sort of see the organs inside, but all cut neatly in half. I was utterly horrified. 

Another dream that I think was around the same time - I was walking in the back yard at night in the dark and jumping down off this railroad tie retaining wall when I landed on somebody who was laying on the ground in a sleeping bag. I felt his chest crush and he groaned horribly, and I knew I had ruined him totally, so in terror I thought the best thing to do was to put him out of his misery (or was I trying to shut him up?). So I jumped up and down as hard as I could on his chest again and again, and each time I hurt him a lot worse. But the bastard never died! In fact after a while he said in shocked disbelief "What are you doing? Why are you doing this to me? Please PLEASE stop!!!"

Again, I was horrified.

----------


## Ilumirath

I can remember dreams from when I was two years old. One of the most scariest of nightmares I ever had was at this point.

It started where my mom told me to get something from out of the basement of the appartment. But it was one of the most terrifying basements I've ever seen... With one very long completly dark corridor running completly thru the appartment. What I needed to get what usually right next to the stairs but with the corridor in my back as I tried to get what I needed. 

The dream was never the same tho, all kind of things happend from the point I set foot into the basement.

----------


## Mancon

Yeah, that's normal. I remember A LOT of my dreams from when I was younger, especially nightmares. I had a ton of recurring nightmares that scared me TO DEATH. 

Check out this thread if you want to know how old most people on Dreamviews are  :tongue2:

----------


## saltyseedog

I remember dreams from a kid. I used to have insomnia and lay in bed focusing on what I wanted to dream.

Recently I have been having memories of dreams as a kid come back.
I never had nightmares except this one time....

----------


## DeeryTheDeer

Yes, the most vivid dreams I ever had were from my childhood (up to my preteen years), and those were also the only times when I had a few natural lucids. Damn, my dreams were so @$^&$# amazing before I got depressed and on meds.

----------


## yuppie11975

I'm fourteen.
I remember many of my dreams I had when I was younger (age 6-10)
I actually remember I had a lucid one, where I was being chased around by a giant, I realised I was dreaming, and rather than wake up, I actually chained him up by running around him with a few friends, and me and the giant became friends  :smiley:

----------


## Appe96

Im 15. I remember a few dreams from when i was like 5-10 years old. I usualy get the dejavu feeling from dreams where ever I go. It can be like I'm taking the buss to some place that I haven't visited for years. :O

----------


## samuraixkyle

I'm 15. I remember having dreams when I was a kid but, most of the ones are remember were nightmares. And a few lucid dreams. The earliest lucid dream I remember was when I was like 7 and I was in a dark room and I thought to myself. "oh I must be dreaming wow it's dark in here I can make it brighter since it's a dream!" but, everytime I changed the light it would change back.

----------


## Appe96

> but, everytime I changed the light it would change back.



You sir just got trolled by your dream  :smiley:

----------


## samuraixkyle

> You sir just got trolled by your dream



That's happens to me sometimes. Not nearly as much anymore. It's just an infinite loop xD Turn the light on. It turns off. Repeat.

----------


## BeeClock

I remember when I was maybe about 5 or 6, I had a dream where a dog was barking so hard that it's throat caught on fire. Every time it barked more fire would come out of it's mouth.
I also remember a dream I had when I was with 4 or 5 (I remember being in daycare after I woke up, so I know it's around that age). In this dream there was a giant turkey that smelled like soap that was running around the daycare centre. I remember the odour being very vivid in the dream and every time I smell this specific type of soap in my waking life I would remember and think about this dream.

----------


## Darkmatters

You just reminded me of a dream I had when I was pretty young. I was walking over a little ornamental Japanese bridge over a stream, next to a wishing well, and suddenly I started coughing really hard. I kept coughing harder and harder until I couldn't breathe anymore, and it felt like my throat was filled with something. I reached up and felt a mushroom growing out of my mouth, that was rooted deep in my throat or maybe my lungs. I tried to pull it out but it tore off somewhere in my throat and I woke up.

----------


## Zoth

Yup I remember loads of my child dreams. Like being kidnapped, being in a school while it was snowing (never saw snow irl). I also had a sort of nightmare with such LONG detail. Could make a good movie imo, it was in great egypht and I was leading my people trough the pyramids  :tongue2:

----------


## Quantiq

I get weird flashbacks to my dreams from when I was 4 or 5 all the time. I'm not sure if they were lucid, I just remember them being very vivid. The worst part is that I can't even tell if it was reality or just a dream. They have become just fragments by now and I'm not exactly sure if these are memories that I have forgotten or actual dreams.  ::|: 





> Im 15. I remember a few dreams from when i was like 5-10 years old. I usualy get the dejavu feeling from dreams where ever I go. It can be like I'm taking the buss to some place that I haven't visited for years. :O



Exactly!

----------


## anderj101

I remember several dreams from very young years, some of them 20+ years ago. I can recall a couple of them in crisp detail while some of the others are just dim fragments.

----------


## jojo946

I'm 18 and I remember dreams of wen i was 5-10. At the time i didn't know about the concept of LD'ing but did it unknowingly unable to use dream control since I didn't know of this back then. but anyways the ones I remember were more or elss nightmares. In my dreams at times I don't know why I always tend to be running from someone..weird..i always wondered y and i always wondered y wenever i run in a dream it's like i can never run fast enough til someone told me it's because u can't outrun urself. which makes sense lol

----------


## Wristblade56

i'm 14 and i remember a few nightmares since i was like 4. mostly the ones that REALLY scared me.

----------


## BobbyLance

Back when I was in kindergarten, I had this terrifying dream. I was in this beach and it seemed like it's gonna rain. Everything was sepia colored. Suddenly, this zombie came out of the water and chased me. It haunted me for years  :Eek:

----------


## lawilahd

This was about 9 years ago when I was about 8 years old and a huge fan of DBZ, i really wanted to learn flying and I dreamt that I was up in kami's lookout, that white tower, and it was nightime. I met mr. popo, the short black guy, and he told me he would teach me how to fly like goku, if i ate the indian food that was in the corner, so i listened to him and did it, but when I tried flying by running and jumping, it didn't work and I got mad at mr popo, thats probably one of the wierdest dreams I've ever had..

----------


## lawilahd

Oh now from posting in this thread, i remember another dream I had a long time ago, I did a WILD when I was around the same age as this previous dream before I even knew what WILD's were, all I remember is that I had an extremely active imagination and I remember imagining me flying with goku on his nimbus and then I think I got into a HH state where the dream scene I was imagining was right in front of my eyes and then finally I think I entered the dream and started flying with goku but woke up soon after, and I was never able to repeat that ( as I didn't even know what it was/what it was called) until this year when I started lucid dreaming again.

----------


## Puffin

I remember a few serial dreams from when I was around 8-9, and quite a few nightmares. The bad dreams were more memorable than the good ones, probably because I'd wake from said dream and curl up under my covers, terrified that I was still asleep.

(Man, I wish I knew about RCs back then...)

----------


## Flying Spaghetti Monster

I'm 19 now, I think i only have one memorable dream from being < 5.
i was dreaming that i was going to the toilet and then when i woke up i had wet the bed  ::lol::

----------


## eldante

> Lol is this just a yes or no thread? Or are we supposed to talk about the dreams we remember?  
> 
> I hardly remember anything at all from before the day we moved from an apartment into a house when I was 6. But I can clearly remember that day and a few things that happened then, as well as a couple of dreams that must have been just after we moved in. I know because there was this scary dead tree in the back yard that my dad removed a few days afterwards, but I had a dream about it before he did. 
> 
> I dreamed I saw my sister, who was 2 years younger than me, climb that tree and sit down straddling a branch. Then her body started to split in half slowly, from the crotch, and as it did she slid down on both sides of the branch until she fell to the ground in 2 pieces. There was no blood or anything, and the cut was razor sharp, her body was perfectly bisected and I could sort of see the organs inside, but all cut neatly in half. I was utterly horrified. 
> 
> Another dream that I think was around the same time - I was walking in the back yard at night in the dark and jumping down off this railroad tie retaining wall when I landed on somebody who was laying on the ground in a sleeping bag. I felt his chest crush and he groaned horribly, and I knew I had ruined him totally, so in terror I thought the best thing to do was to put him out of his misery (or was I trying to shut him up?). So I jumped up and down as hard as I could on his chest again and again, and each time I hurt him a lot worse. But the bastard never died! In fact after a while he said in shocked disbelief "What are you doing? Why are you doing this to me? Please PLEASE stop!!!"
> 
> Again, I was horrified.



I totally like that DC!  DC's, if train them right, er I mean if they are doing their job right, can have no fear or they cannot be in the elite DC force. This one may have been one. What? I can't keep track of them all ya know. Either way, good job DC!

----------


## Puffin

> I'm 19 now, I think i only have one memorable dream from being < 5.
> i was dreaming that i was going to the toilet and then when i woke up i had wet the bed



When I was 7, I had a dream where I was running around looking for a bathroom, and realized upon awakening that I'd wet the bed. Kinda sucked.  :tongue2:

----------


## StaySharp

The only dreams I remember from that long ago are my 2 boring nightmares, and my actual first lucid which I still don't count however, all of them at around 6. Yet strange and random memories might pop up when I'm faced with a certain combination of signs. Possibly dreams but hell I never know from when they are, or in some more creepy cases if they are even dreams at all. Not that I have a lot of these memories but a few of them kinda feel like they don't really belong into my life.

I would like though to recall some things from earlier in my life, also a part of dozens of goals for lucid dreaming.

----------


## Gez

I  dreamt i followed a fluffy elephant toy out of my cot and down the stairs of my grandmothers house which turned into a stick. All the dream locations that are concrete in my dreams are all from when i was younger.

----------


## Finlander

I'm now 15. When I was little I had a nightmare were I went to this dark room, even though I knew something bad was going to happen. (could not stop it.  :Sad:  ) There were two slimes that tried to kill me.
I woke up, went back to sleep. (Had never heard of LD's) I was back in the sameplace, but I knew it was a dream. So I was prepared and went back there and killed those slimes. And that's how it's done.  :Shades wink:

----------


## sinoblak

I remember a nightmare. A fat woman in white was chasing me through a forest. I ran and knew that I would be safe at home.  Whenever I reached the door of our house, I got numb and woke up. So many years have passed since then and I still remember the dream in detail- the trees, the angry expression on the woman's face, my fear...

----------


## babylemonade

I do remember a few dreams from when I was really young. For some reason, one that sticks out is when I dreamed the Pink Panther was driving a school bus full of scary monsters and it was making Strawberry Shortcake cry. Heh.

Another interesting one I remember was when I was five or six and I dreamed that my dad had fallen apart. Literally, he shattered into little pieces in the hallway. Mom and I tried to piece him back together, but he just crumbled apart again. That dream terrified me for a long time. But when I look back, that was probably around the time that my dad was "falling apart" in real life, and my parents were about to split. I think that dream was a subconscious interpretation of what was happening in my waking life.

----------


## tambu

I only remember one dream from when I was 4-5 years old (currently 21). It was dream where I fell down from 2nd story window of our house. (We lived on first floor at that time.) It has occurred like 5 times or maybe even more. Every time EXACTLY the same dream. There were few weeks or months between the dreams. Don't remember anything else though from that time.

----------


## shafri

i think there's 3 dream i keep remembering from my childhood, 1 because its a true prophecy. and 2 because until now i still try to comprehend of what it is and i'm not sure if it was a dream or reality, but i'm quite certain its a dream since it illogical. so here they are:
1) i dreamed my aunty came to have a visit, and later it actually happened
2) i saw a big banner floating in the sky with baloons
3) i saw a television picture coming out of a speaker on top of a vehicle.
thats it.

----------


## Burke

The earliest dream I remember is from when I was about 8 years old. It's of me running through and alley filled with large cardboard boxes being chased by some man with a gun. I hid in one of the boxes but I could hear the guy coming. I ran out of the bos and into the street where i felt a sharp pain in my back. I fell into the gutters of the street and a crowd of people gathered around me. The I was suddenly seeing everything from a third person point of view as if I was a ghost. I could see everybody standing there with a straight face and the gunman standing in the alley with the gun, just looking at me with no expression on his face. Then there was a very bright light and I woke up.

This was the first of a recurring nightmare in which I would be chased by some man with a gun and eventually shot in the back, lie in the streets while everybody stares at me, see a white light, and then wake up. I trained myself to recognize these and wake myself up from them since I did not know of lucid dreaming at that time. Now I used this to my advantage and picked up lucid dreaming rather quickly. 

BTW, there's a thread in the lounge called "How old are you," that should answer your other quesiton (I think most people are in their late teens/20s)

----------


## covlad96

I remember clearly this dream. Also every night I used to be scared to sleep I had this same sort of dream every night.

I had a German Shepard dog and it always used to protect me and I loved it.

But every night in my dream I was in bed and I would get out. My dog would enter the room. It looked at me and turned against me, like it was a demon. Its eyes went red. I had to get from my room to my mum and dads without it getting me. But I couldn't walk properly it was like a treadmill. It used to go to eat me then I woke up. I only ever made it once. And my mum dad brother and baby sister (at the time) were waiting for me. They all cheered.

The only ever time I was in a different scenery was when I was in the car and my dog was in the boot and once again it turned into a demon.

----------


## Goose8

> I vividly remember a lot of dreams I had when I was very young. I think it's because I had horrifying nightmares my entire childhood. The type that you don't soon forget. There have also been many (many) times that I get a strange sense, similar to deja vu, where I feel that I am in a dream that I had when I was young.. I hope that makes sense.



I know exactly what you talk about, the deja vu that is. Sometimes I walk somewhere and everything I do and see feels as if it happens exactly like sometime before as if I dreamed about. It isn't the normal sense of deja vu where you "remember" a very small snippet in time, it's entire moments.

I remember once, I was studying and my mother brought me coffee and talked to me. In the middle of the conversation I started laughing and told her I could swear exactly that had happened before, or I dreamed of it.

Seems like parallel universes aren't that far fetched hey?

----------


## blahaha

I can remember a few dreams I had when I was very young. If I had to guess, I'd say I was around 5 years old - give or take a few.

The first dream I ever remember having... I was walking down a very long red carpet towards an old castle in the distance. There were all kinds of animals, every animal imaginable, lined up on each side of the carpet all the way to the castle about a mile away. Each of them followed me with their eyes as I slowly approached the old castle. I remember a lion with a big mane in particular.

Then there's this other bizarre dream. I was falling into an infinite sea of liquid chocolate. Chocolate was spewing out of my eyes, nose, mouth, ears, etc. If I remember correctly, it was somewhat unpleasant.

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

I used to have recurring 'nightmares' (thats what i labeled them at the time) where a beautiful french looking lady, long curly brown hair, slender figure, wore a big red hat and long red trenchcoat (striking resemblance to 'Carmen Sandiego', though i'd never seen her before i had dreams of her). I used to be walking around in the dream, spot her before she spotted me, she then looks at me with a- "found you.." look. Instanly i run the opposite way, frightened for my life what this beautiful harmless stranger might do to me. This happened countless times. She never did do anything to me, and eventually just let me be, never to be seen again.

Now I cant help but wonder what was her purpose, what did she want. Was she my spirit guide? A random DC, i dont know, but i remember it, her, like it was yesterday.

----------


## jarrhead

I remember a lot of dreams!  Of course, at that age all my dreams were about Linkin Park and love affairs with Final Fantasy chicks.  ::D:   I had very few nightmares, but I still had them.

To answer your other question, I'm 16.


it's interesting, because I got into Lucid Dreaming on, I remember the exact date, December 30th 2009 (had my first LD the first night, too!)   and I had no nightmares since.  

Over these past few months with moving across the country and buttfuck hard school and whatnot, I haven't even recalled many dreams for months, let alone had but a few lucids.  It seems now though that I'm having some of the worst nightmares of my life; the kind that emotionally drag you for weeks at a time.

----------


## kookyinc

I have a couple memorable ones from when I was around 7 years old, two bad dreams (not necessarily nightmares), two that were almost carbon copies of one another.
I'm currently 18.

----------


## imKirkC

When I was about six I had a dream where I couldnt get to the loungeroom from my bed, there were horrible shapes and sounds stopping me, and the closer i got to the loungeroom the louder the TV got(and I mean ear-splittingly loud). The scary part is, I'm not entirely sure I was dreaming or having a panic attack, as I cant remember waking up :S

I should mention I had this dream multiple times.

----------


## jarrhead

> When I was 7, I had a dream where I was running around looking for a bathroom, and realized upon awakening that I'd wet the bed. Kinda sucked.



That's interesting, cause two nights ago I had a dream that I took a 14 minute and 27 second piss.  It was the best god damn dream in the world.  Imagine it... one of the greatest feelings in the world, for 14 minutes and 27 seconds.

WITHOUT WETTING THE BED.  FLAWLESS VICTORY.

Then I woke up, went to sleep, and had another 8 minute and 17 second piss.

----------


## AlyshaMarie

My favorite dreams are from when I was young (around 7-9 ish). I wish that I could become lucid enough to guide myself back to some of the places that I loved to visit in my dreams, but lucidity doesn't come as easily to me anymore. I always used to dream of this yellow barn that was surrounded by a wheat field, and even though scary things would sometimes happen there (like me being trapped inside with wasps/bees/etc), It didn't seem to bother me. I also used to dream of this huge wooden church with a bunch of trap doors and passageways and I used to explore them all the time. I also used to always dream of this specific mall within a strip mall.
But I had really traumatizing dreams when I was younger, as well, and one still haunts me. I always used to see this witch lady in my dreams (think of my reaction when seeing Insidious for the first time  :Oh noes: ) and she would always inflict pain on me or my family. I woke up one night and saw her standing in my doorway, and she just stared at me and said "Oh, no you're too ugly." ( I don't even know) and then floated through the door next to my room. I'm still scared talking about her because I think that might 'call' her back, but I hope not. I try not to think of that.

----------


## fOrceez

I think it was definitely easier to recall dreams when I was younger. Not to mention, there was less stress and commitments in my life.

----------


## Merro

I remember this one dream when I was a kid, I think I was about 10 or something. I remember this giant robot from some anime and me and Serenity from Sailor Moon were dating or something like that, I remember half of the dream but the rest of the detail is really blurry to me.

----------


## Hukif

Well I started practicing for LDing when I was 5 years old... so can't say if that made any change, but I can clearly remember dreams from 13- and am currently 21.

----------


## JesterKK

I remember a few. Most of them are nightmares, but some are cool. Memories tend to flood back when I'm trying to remember more recent dreams.

----------


## Stirred

Dreams are the most vivid of the few memories I have from before I was 6. I never had nightmares, but they were characterized by this strange ineffable uneasiness

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I believe one of my oldest memories may be a dream. All I remember was being in a black void, and giant bumble bees flying around. Don't remember how I felt in the dream or anything else. I could have been 2-3 years old, but most likely older. The only reason I remember all this was I'd stop to reflect on the memory for many years to keep it fresh.

----------

